# Baby antology.



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

Voglio raccontarvi tramite l'epistole una storia nata per iscritto.


Riassunto: Dopo 15 anni una che lo aveva lasciato per un altro si rifà viva!

Vi posto  la prima risposta di lui che fa seguito ad una mail persa tra gli annali.

Lo so, difficile leggerla tutta.... ma se vi piace leggere armatevi di pazienza ne apprezzerete i toni, come li ho apprezzati io.

Vi assicuro che non ve ne pentirete.


Dove eravamo arrivati?
Kierkegard, nietsche, e la ricerca spasmodica di qualsiasi cosa avesse potuto negare l’esistenza di Dio. Ci avrei creduto anche a leggerlo sulla lattina di una birra. Quello che so e’ che da allora non rividi mai piu’ il sole… non accostai mai piu’ il mio torpido cuore al camino dell’amore… forse nella vita si stabiliscono confini netti tra cio’ che si e’ stati e cio che si sara’, un machiavellico disegno di un Dio incosciente e buffone che allieta la sua mensa ponendo bivi col fine ultimo di segnarti e prepararti allo stesso disegno subdolo di cui egli stesso e’ l’artefice.


 E’ proprio vero se Dio esistesse sarebbe egli stesso il primo criminale, solo un Dio efferato avrebbe potuto partorire un mondo del genere, un programmatore folle, tuttavia nel suo disegno noi avremmo dovuto pagare lo scotto di un sistema infame e crudo, salvo poi presentare il conto al sottoscritto… peccato solo che non mi avesse chiesto quanti soldi avevo in tasca… e per tanta grazia non lo avevi fatto neanche tu.
Avevo sbagliato ancora una volta, la seconda.
Per la seconda volta avevo riposto la mia fiducia in qualcuno, per la seconda volta mi ero fidato, per la seconda volta infantilmente avevo aperto braccia e cuore, allo stesso modo dei bimbi quando vogliono essere presi in braccio… e si perdonera’ ad un adolescente se la prima di questa seconda …. fu fidarsi dell’uomo di cui ogni uomo dovrebbe fidarsi piu’ di se stesso, il poprio padre.


 Tuttavia me stesso perse quest’indulgenza… non riuscendosi mai a perdonare! 
Gli errori si pagano a costi molto alti: rimorsi e fantasmi… ma cara **** se io ho dovuto pagare il conto subito, stai pur certa che, che tu lo sappia o meno… tutti abbiamo pagato … con esistenze infelici…. Brave ragazze che colpite da loro stesse hanno smesso di riconoscersi, consumandosi nella banalità di esistenze comuni che a 18 anni possono sembrare “LA” svolta, ma che prima o poi ricondurranno a vite vuote e convenzionali, una danza attorno a cio’ che non si vorrebbe mai diventare… ma per quante miglia gli si possono percorrere attorno.. quello che della nostra esistenza sara’ e’ sempre davanti a noi, anche dopo migliaia di miglia corse in fuga… ma solo attorno.


 E se da un lato questo illude, la contropartita e’ rappresentata dalla certezza di non essersi, alla fine, allontanati cosi’ tanto dal vero proprio io.
Fantasmi hanno percorso le stanze buie della mia coscienza, ombre vaganti, ignare del mondo, dei colori e dell’aria nei polmoni, dei profumi e dei sapori, ombre ignare dello scorrere del tempo… rituali erranti ignoranti del calore che li circonda.
Alla fine anche io diventai un fantasma. I rapporti interpersonali avevano semplicemente preso una semplice e rigida piega verso la tolleranza zero. Non avrei certo permesso a chiunque di ferirmi una terza volta, guscio a riccio, bisognava essere mediocri… come il resto del mondo d’altronde.


[... questa parte omessa conteneva dati sulla vita di lui... ]


 Quando fini’ , zaino in spalla e tornato a casa niente era piu’ come lo avevo lasciato. Per gli amici ero diventato grande, per la mia famiglia ero diventato grande … ormai erano solo cazzi tra me e la vita!
Da allora nessuno mi chiese piu’ se avessi i soldi per le sigarette, erano solo cazzi miei.
Allora con un buon linguaggio da caserma avrei potuto asserire: troppo grande per ciucciare il latte dalla mamma e troppo piccolo per scopare! Eta’ infame… Qualsiasi cosa fossi stato prima, ormai ero fuori!


[... questa parte omessa conteneva dati personali sulla vita di lui... ]

Magra consolazione, non pensi? Come una madre che oggi ti nega tutto, castiga e richiama, rigida e soppressiva … il duro mestiere del genitore (porca ******* quant’e’ difficile) e di cui scopri solo dopo anni il valore. 
Ogni genitore ha un solo desiderio poter tornare bambino insieme al figlio, ma a quanto sembra padre e figlio scendono gia’ dal paradiso divisi da un divario insormontabile, e anche quando questo divario non dovesse esistere e si permettesse ad un genitore d’esser bambino insieme al figlio… allora Dio vuole che non si sia, in tempi successivi, grandi insieme al figlio.

Li capisci che potevi essere uno dei tanti coglioni spensierati del cosmo, uno dei tanti fottutissimi studenti con l’I-pod, invece no! La vita continua ad essere fottutamente egoista relegandoti al ruolo di ********** , ed e’ ancora piu’ bastarda quando ti propina ideali del ***** in cui credi perche’ un altro “fottutissimo ******* ” prima di te ti ha cavato le palle degli occhi e ti ha fottuto il cervello. 

L’amore? Neanche l’ombra, storie, storie, storie da tre mesi ad una notte, ma era tutto una notte, era come guardare il tempo da una angolazione non coincidente, che di una retta puoi farne un punto se opportunamente girata.


 Per il sentimento, per l’anima ed il cuore era ancora autunno, si autunno … perche se fosse stato inverno, avrei potuto immergere nel pensiero la primavera avvenire, no, era autunno quando cadevano le foglie dell’anima, era autunno quando nessun camino s’accese a scaldarmi le emozioni, era autunno quando l’immagine di un ragazzo tagliava l’aria con lo zaino su una spalla alla stazione di un treno, era autunno nell’ alito dell’ esistenza dove anche la neve cadendo avrebbe fatto rumore (battisti docet), ed era autunno, che se al sabato del villaggio ci si bea gioiosamente all’indomani e’ domenica, all’autunno del seno ci si spegne che all’indomani è inverno.


 E riempire l’esistenza di sesso, di droga e di rock … shakerati con del buon bourbon! Dov’e’ finita la felicita’? Nello zaino neanche l’ombra ! 
Una donna per scaldarmi il cuore, una, ne sarebbe bastata una, ma la lista dei fantasmi crebbe a dismisura, incontrollabile, e insaziabile. Come un vampiro a succhiare non l’anima, ma l’anima dell’anima; una terribile maledizione, la favola terribile del ghiaccio che nella notte, travestito da vento, abbraccia le foglie e spezza i petali.


 Il fiore che aveva aperto il suo gambo al vento, per una sola notte, per una sola ora, per un singolo istante adesso si vedeva a supplicasse il ghiaccio di restare. 
Come avrebbe fatto il fiore allo scaldar del mattino a restare irto se il ghiaccio stesso che lo rendeva adesso solido e deliziosamente indocile avesse smesso di sostenerlo, come avrebbe fatto il fiore a brillare di brina al mattino quando il ghiaccio aveva reciso ogni sua singola cellula ? 



Recidevo ogni donna sul cammino, come un barattolo da aprire per vedere se all'interno vi fosse contenuto amore.... ma non c'era.



 E brina al mattino… in lacrime.
Non ho mai illuso nessuno, rimpianti ? Solo per le poche che hanno lasciato figli e mariti, ricordo una volta, non ricordo come si chiamasse lei , ricordo pero’ il nome del marito, Paolo. Volle a tutti i costi parlare con me… voleva conoscermi, assurdo quanto l’orgoglio piu’ che l’amore possa far precipitare l’autostima di un essere. Ci incontrammo, non so con quali intendi fosse venuto… da subito si mise a piangere e mi abbraccio’! Gli dissi di tornare a casa che io per la moglie ero solo un amico, che non capivo perche’ avesse voluto incontrarmi, e gli dissi pure che la moglie .. s’era inventata tutto! 



 Non seppi mai come ando’ a finire… ma regalai a quel uomo una illusione… un sogno, la fine di un incubo!
Non so se fosse, allora, stato possibile credere alle mie parole, ma a quel ragazzo questo non importava, se ne torno’ tranquillo con la sua scatola di bugie… mascherate da verita’, non gl’importava verificare il contenuto della scatola, ma solo che fosse impacchettata da verita’, una commedia con un solo attore, un copione di un solo monologo… Paolo, assaporai la sua angoscia e vidi che questa nutriva la mia … come le lacrime della moglie quando lasciai le sue lenzuola.


 Precedettero e seguirono decine e decine di nomi, tanti, bastava un gesto o una frase e tanto quanto piu’ forte fosse la loro mente tanto piu’ forte era la forza con la quale si piegavano. 
E pensavo a te! Mi ero trasformato in te … Te in quel maledettissimo strafottutissimo giorno!
Fredda, insensibile, quasi non fosse colpa tua ma solo lo svago di un destino bastardo di cui eri solo attrice.


 Adesso ancora tu! Superata una certa freddezza al primo contatto, adesso mi ritrovo confuso a battere sulla tastiera… cosa ? 
Quando mi contattasti pensavo d’esser diventato immune ai sentimenti, che questa volta non mi avresti scalfito… invece ancora una volta come fantasma del passato riesci a penetrare passandomi attraverso.
Nessuno ci e’ mai riuscito! E mi ritrovo indifeso davanti ad un’ombra.


 Cerco di controllarmi, devo barricare la mia roccaforte, arcieri pronti sulle mura,sprangate le porte, rinforzare le difese… prima linea in trincea. Tenetevi pronti all’attacco!
Poi una frase battuta di sfuggita su msn mentre andavi via: Non voglio perderti di nuovo…


 Parole come pioggia di fulmini, che richiamano musiche epiche di passati mai vissuti, dove il futuro ha un senso, parole clandestine cariche di future e imprevedibili incognite. Parole che al palato sanno di fragola pur con tutto l’amaro che si portano dietro, parole che odorano di campi irlandesi sconfinati e che a percorrerli fino in fondo possono portare a dirupi a strapiombo sull’infinito mare, soffici come il velluto, il vagito di un bimbo tenero e indifeso.


 Le difese diventano incapaci, tanta confusione sul campo, la prima linea cade sotto i colpi infami che provengono dall’interno del castello stesso, il mio cuore ha tradito la ragione, il cuore ha tradito le stesse difese per cui lottava, le sue stesse armate, e fa scempio di queste; la frase riecheggia dentro la sala che protegge il Re. 

Il signore del castello, padre di mille battaglie portandosi le mani sulle orecchie si lascia cadere sulle ginocchia scuotendo il capo, fissa la porta, l’unica e ultima difesa.
Aspetta solo che tu entri per finire il lavoro sporco che avevi cominciato tanto tempo fa.
Fai pure! Non ho paura di morire una seconda volta.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Gennaio 2009)

Senti baby, non so xchè ma mi sei simpatico.
però non ho mai tempo per leggerti tutto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
A presto ....traditore


----------



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

aspetta che qualcuno ci riesca e fatti fare un riassunto.....

Anzi copiala incollala e stampala ... ahahah


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

dopo averla letta penso che aveva fatto bene a mollarlo e che nel frattempo è peggiorata psicologicamente e quindi si è rifatta viva....
chiedo alle donne (Simone De Bouvoir si astenga dal rispondere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , se mai riceveste una lettera di questo tipo, cosa pensereste?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Gennaio 2009)

Detesto i prolissi... non leggerei mai la lettera


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Detesto i prolissi... non leggerei mai la lettera


 senti, devo mandare un mio messo (come signore del castello mi sembra il minimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   in sardegna per chiedere la tua mano o ce la sbrighiamo da soli?


----------



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

Partiamo dal presupposto che : 

una donna che non leggesse (o non capisse) quello che ho scritto, a priori è escluso che :

1) possa ricevere una lettera da me.
2) possa stare con me!
3) possa lontanamente avvicinarsi a me

solo QI da 160 in su !

Come vedi caro ale ... sono le condizioni d'ingresso che hai toppato nel formulare la tua domanda !

Saluti ... e sorridi alla vita... non sono mica il nemico io!!!
Ma se ti piace punzecchiarmi.... io ci sto!!!

PS: Ale è un caso che come riferimento abbia preso solo l'ultimo periodo... se non l'hai letta tutta mica è una colpa!!!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2009)

No, ti prego, Kierkegaard, no.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, ti prego, Kierkegaard, no.


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che :
> 
> una donna che non leggesse (o non capisse) quello che ho scritto, a priori è escluso che :
> 
> ...


 ma cosa ti fa credere che io cerchi dei nemici, non sorrido ecc....?
solo perchè una persona è sarcastica non significa che sia depressa ecc e se per caso lo fosse non è questo il mio caso...
mah...un'altro GIUDIZIOSO, inteso che da giudizi a caso...
ma se hai scritto che questa è la* PRIMA* risposta che questo uomo (a proposito, l'uomo scrivente sei tu?) come fa ad essere di un qualsiasi *ULTIMO* periodo?


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

PS: parafrasando una famosa frase, 
quando sento parlare di QI metto mano alla pistola


----------



## Lettrice (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby questa lettera, e' molto costruita, quasi romanzata... sembra scritta piu' per te stesso che per un'altra persona... questa la dice lunga su chi l'ha scritta, non e' un'offesa ovviamente.


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

ed è abbastanza significativo come tu abbia iniziato diversi topic con la dicitura "Lesson...". Con l'aria da professorino che dà lezioni penso che una donna con QI di 160 non si avvicinerebbe *lei *a te....ma il Qi non è tutto...basta vedere quello che una donna famosa con un QI se non sbaglio più alto di 160 (sharon stone ndr) ha fatto al figlio e le è costato la sua custodia quindi se ne può dedurre in amniera logica che  anche le donne con alto qi fanno errori, caso mai mi mettessi davanti al fatto che hai avuto donne con un qi così alto...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Gennaio 2009)

*Ultimo OT o Baby diventa Baby Face*

Senza entrare in polemica con la questione del QI... ma una donna con 160 ti chiederebbe di tradurgliela in formula matematica la lettera...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Gennaio 2009)

Sharon Stone ha 153 di IQ... comunque L'IQ e' inversamente proporzionale all'EQ... l'EQ e' quello che ti permette di percepire amore per esempio...


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, ti prego, Kierkegaard, no.


Che poi era un credente.
Perché cercare le prove dell'inesistenza di Dio leggendo un filosofo credente?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Baby questa lettera, e' molto costruita, quasi romanzata...* sembra scritta piu' per te stesso che per un'altra persona..*. questa la dice lunga su chi l'ha scritta, non e' un'offesa ovviamente.


fosse l'unico qua dentro!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che :
> 
> *una donna che non leggesse* (o non capisse) quello che ho scritto, a priori è escluso che :
> 
> ...




















   a capire capirei sicuro ( non è gentile far intendere che alcune forumiste non capiscano cosa tu scrivi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...) ma mi domando 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... se scrivi tanto e parli altrettanto...ma tu... con lei.... ma quando scopi???


----------



## Old amarax (11 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza entrare in polemica con la questione del QI... *ma una donna con 160 ti chiederebbe di tradurgliela in formula matematica la lettera...*


 
vabbè lui è un fisico, non dovrebbe essere un problema... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  erò com'è strano il mondo...un fisico con capacità di sentesi zero!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi sa che l'amore l'ha trasfigurato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> aspetta che qualcuno ci riesca e fatti fare un riassunto.....
> 
> Anzi copiala incollala e stampala ...* ahahah*





Baby Sun ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che :
> 
> una donna che non leggesse (o non capisse) quello che ho scritto, a priori è escluso che :
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza entrare in polemica con la questione del QI... ma una donna con 160 ti chiederebbe di tradurgliela in formula matematica la lettera...


 ihhihihi... ihihihih....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> Voglio raccontarvi tramite l'epistole una storia nata per iscritto.
> 
> 
> Riassunto: Dopo 15 anni una che lo aveva lasciato per un altro si rifà viva!
> ...






















































*...e della volta che siete stati sorpresi dal figlio di lei non racconti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun, per comunicare usi le Poste italiane - Internet - o SMS?


----------



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

ahahhahah ale è donna !!!
Naaaa !!! e pensare che per un attimo avevo pensato che fossi un uomo che stesse scacciando una persona che riteneva pericolosa per il proprio pollaio!!!

Naaaa, allora tutto cambia!!! Prima di tutto ti chiedo scusa (la cavalleria ! maledetto codice deontologico)!

Non volevo essere così acido! scusa... sai noi "maschietti" !!! ... Stavo annusando il sedere del mio "ale" maschile !!

ahahhaha sono ridicolo ahahah macchisenefrega... bisogna saper ridere soprattutto di se stessi!

Veniamo a noi!
ale: Per ultimo periodo intendevo quello della lettera postata... cioe' l'ultimo paragrafo!
Se tu metti la mano alla pistola.... spero sia più brava di me, non manco un bersaglio da 135 mt in giù!

Comunque avete ragione !!! 

Rido... lo so sono troppo pieno di me!!! Non sono così.... stupido da soppesare un rapporto su basi di quozienti o altro.... PERDONATEMI!!! E' che ale mi aveva provocato ed io... quando questo capita mi chiudo a riccio !

Bhe! che c'avete da guardare... mica voi siete perfetti !!!!!

cASPITA CHE RIDERE a volte la mia deficienza riesce a stupire me stesso !!! ahhaha

Comunque... scherzi a parte... quando ho scritto quella roba là ... ero in tormento d'anima... era un modo per rendervi partecipi ma non vi preoccupate !!! ve ne posterò altre !!!!

Ale magari scopri che ti piace come scrivo!! ahahahahahaha


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> ahahhahah ale è donna !!!
> Naaaa !!! e pensare che per un attimo avevo pensato che fossi un uomo che stesse scacciando una persona che riteneva pericolosa per il proprio pollaio!!!
> 
> Naaaa, allora tutto cambia!!! Prima di tutto ti chiedo scusa (la cavalleria ! maledetto codice deontologico)!
> ...


Ale è uomo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> ahahhahah ale è donna !!!
> Naaaa !!! e pensare che per un attimo avevo pensato che fossi un uomo che stesse scacciando una persona che riteneva pericolosa per il proprio pollaio!!!
> 
> Naaaa, allora tutto cambia!!! Prima di tutto ti chiedo scusa (la cavalleria ! maledetto codice deontologico)!
> ...
























QI meno di 50?
mo va cagher...
se fossi donna e dovesse piacermi come scrivi (riferito a d una lettera indirizzata a me, magari in una pice teatrale declamata da Umberto Orsini potrebbe andare bene) vorrei che ci fosse qualcuno che mi voglia così bene da portarmi da un neurologo...


----------



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

naaaaaaaa !!!

Fatemi ridere in pace !!!!

ho fatto piu' casini nell'ultima mezz'ora che in 34 vite!!!
non mi sbagliavo sugli atteggiamenti da capo pollaio !!!!

allora niente scuse !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Caschi male ragazzino !!!
Se poi vuoi continuare col discorso delle pistole.... scegliti pure un padrino, scegli il luogo e il calibro!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Dai facciamo la pace, chiedimi pure scusa !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ok , stavo scherzando! PACE ?


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> naaaaaaaa !!!
> 
> Fatemi ridere in pace !!!!
> 
> ...


ma di che caxxo parli?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












io non ho nessun pollaio...e caso mai hai tu voluto fare il galletto volendo far passare le "presunte" donne come persone caciarone e raffazzone ...
dovresti ridimensionarti un po' in quanto io non devo chiedere scusa a te e tu non a me in quanto noi non abbiamo litigato e tu sei solo l'ennesimo esempio di come si travisa spesso l'ironia e il sarcasmo per movimenti profondi dell'anima (che poi lo sono ma questo è un altro discorso) di una persona toccata...

e non c'è da fare nessuna pace...io e te non siamo in antitesi. per il fatto che mi dia "fastidio" come ti poni non significa nè che sei un mio nemico o che io abbia qualcosa in particolare contro di te...dico la mia e la dico in maniera sarcastica o ironica dalle quali una persona sufficientemente recettiva dovrebbe cogliere la mia opinione...difficile riconoscere elementi comunicativi differenti da quelli comuni...forse se aprissi gli occhi e scrivi* con* noi e non* per* noi (e come te altri qui dentro) forse si eviterebbero fraintendimenti...


----------



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

....... ma bastaaaaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> ....... ma bastaaaaaaaa !!!!!


 ma basta di che?
mah!!!!


----------



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

..................


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> dopo averla letta penso che aveva fatto bene a mollarlo e che nel frattempo è peggiorata psicologicamente e quindi si è rifatta viva....
> chiedo alle donne (*Simone De Bouvoir si astenga dal rispondere*
> 
> 
> ...


----------

